# Mounting Glass Scale on Cross Slide of G0602



## smgvbest (Feb 9, 2014)

I've been adding a DRO to my G0602 and got the X scale mounted without problems but I'm running into issue's with the Cross Slide (z) scale.    I have a 170mm Glass Scale and just do not see how I can get this scale mounted.
I've search the web and YouTube for info and find many using a DRO-550 and Chinese scales but no one using a Glass and/or Magnetic scales.
Does any one have experience mounting one of these to the G0602 or know some where I can see some reference photo's of one that's been done?  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## darkzero (Feb 9, 2014)

Since you mentioned a 170mm scale I assume you did mean the cross slide & not the compound slide. People often get confused on what the lathe axes are especially when installing universal DROs that are labeled X & Y axes.

On a lathe, X axis is the cross slide, Z axis is the carriage, & Y axis would be a milling attachment. The compound slide & tailstock are also Z axes so these including the carriage would be (Z, Z1, Z2).

Doesn't matter, anyways, I don't have a 0602 but if I understand it correctly, mounting the scale on the spindle side of the cross slide would prevent the use of the follow rest as it bolts to the carriage. Mounting the scale on the tail stock side of the cross slide would block the gib adjustment screws. So you'll have to make a decision on that. 

I prefer to mount on the tailstock side cause it will have better protection. But in your case it might be easier to mount on the left side. And that way you won't loose carriage & tailstock travel along with still having easy access to the gib adjustments.

There is a person that mounted it on the tailstock side on the 0602. Unfortunately I can't link to that forum but the thread is called "Installing a DRO Digital Read Out on a Lathe"  

Probably won't help you much since it's a 12x36 but here is how I mounted mine.


----------



## smgvbest (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for the reply and corrections
I have the carriage one mounted ok and the cross slide is my problem and I'll make the change to the axis to correct that
I'll check that post out you mentioned "Installing a DRO Digital Read Out on a Lathe" 
You are correct,  on the headstock side you have the mounting for the follow rest and it puts the scale directly in the fray for chips and coolant.  even with covers I'd prefer to not have it there so the tailstock side would be better.

My thought there is while the gib screws are there they are not touched every time I use the lathe so it even if it blocked them I could loosen the scale, make adjustments and refit the the scale when needed.  more hassle but I don't loose anything that way.

the read head unlike your won't fit in the space between the ways so that another issue.  it will have to lay flat which extends the stickout of the scale and looses a little in the carriage travel 

i'll see whats in the other post and hoepfully get a good idea of what to do

Thanks


----------



## smgvbest (Feb 11, 2014)

That thread did not really help unfortunately.
it was mainly geared towards the Chinese scales use in a DRO-550 or simular


----------



## darkzero (Feb 11, 2014)

The thread I was referring to was showing Meister glass scales mounted on a G0602 & not the digital caliper type scales. The cross slide was on the second page & the person made some nice brackets using a mill. If that's not what you saw let me know, I'll find the link & PM it to you.

EDIT: PM sent.


----------



## smgvbest (Feb 11, 2014)

Thank you for the PM
That link helped allot


----------

